# WTB Help to find Nissan Rogue hybrid rear seat bench cushion



## artem-evo (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi guys really need help.I bought nissan rogue from the copart. My rear seat missed.i don't know who need that part but the seat wasn't in the car))







So anybody help me please to find that part to my car . Or may be somebody knows any junkyard somewhere around your location with a hybrid model on it or somewhere else in order to buy that seat.Because i have big SUV while have two front seats inside only)))

The main difference between gas models and hybrid is that the rear seat bench is not folding.While on the other cars gas cars rear row have or rails or legs.
Official dealer told me that seat already discontinued and i cant order it from them.
Ebay show only or old cars till 2014 or newer from the 2015 but with gas engine so they have no any seats i need.

*So i need Rear seat from the hybrid!!!Help 


I have Nissan rogue 2017 hybrid.*
Look at the picture of the color i need







Hope that seat color is visible.
Please DM me if you have offers.


----------



## jayboggie032 (Jun 12, 2020)

You can mail [email protected] if you're still interested

Thanks

Sent from my GN5001S using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinTh1971 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey I got it available..... text me 6282336494


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

